# EEEEEK!!! How do you fix a bad haircut?



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Louis went to the groomers today, and he's funny looking now. I usually ask them not to touch his face at all but this time I asked them to take off about an inch from the bottom straight across like a bob. When I went in to pick him up, it looked perfect but now that we are home, his ears have perked up so that they are about half an inch shorter than the rest of his face. Is this something I can fix? I'm afraid to go shorter but it's really starting to bother me. Can I get away with using regular scissors? How do I prevent this from happening again? I want to fix it but I'm so afraid that I'm gunna make it worse. He looked so cute with a bob too. If I do it by myself, any tips on how to get it even, should I use a comb? I dont know what to do. Any suggestions?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

This is a very common problem. Any hair scissors should work. You can get a pair at Sally's. Regular paper-cutting scissors will not work.. 
What happens is the dog dropped his ears while being cut. So now when he picks them up, they're shorter. Just trim the beard to the length of his ears when he picks them up. 
If you are worried about length, just wait 2 weeks and trim. That hair grows very fast. 
I am sure your groomer would be happy to fix it for you if you gave them a call as well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh I know how you are feeling, I took Matilda and B&B to the groomers (two weeks ago) with pictures and I stood there and explained how I wanted their hair cut, she said she understood, so I go to pick them up and B&B looks great, Matilda's ears were cut sooooo short and they shaved around her eyes:w00t: they left her beard, but didn't trim the face so it looked right, I went home so upset:angry: I have cut around her face some, but her ears:mellow: it will take forever to get them long again:smcry:I just don't trust groomers, look at my siggy you can see how short Matilda's ears are.I'm sorry that happened to you


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL It's hard to get the ears the same length as the beard. I always leave the ears an inch longer on Cosy and then get her to perk them. I note how much I need to take off to make it all level and go from there.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, and next time ask them to leave the ears a little longer than the beard and face. If the ears are too long when he perks them you can trim them a lot easier than the face.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, I know how you feel as I've had that happen, too. In the beginning it seems like their hair is taking forever to grow and then before you know it it's long again.

I'd wait a week or two like Jackie suggested - just like when I get my hair cut - it always looks so much better a week later. 

In the meantime, you might want to give the groomer a call and give them a heads up that you weren't satisfied with the cut and may want to bring him in for a little evening out - that way there's no misunderstanding about you not liking the cut from the beginning. I've heard of some groomers who think if you wait too long you're trying to get another trim for free!!! Of course, if this is your regular groomer that shouldn't be an issue.

Hope you find a solution. I'm sure he looks adorable anyway!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

The more I look at Louis, the more I think that by trying to fix it Im going to make it worse. I think Im going to leave it alone. Maybe as it grows out, the difference between his ears and his beard will get smaller. As a side note, Louis' ears are lop sided, one side perks up higher than the other. It makes the one side about a quarter inch higher than the other. Its so adorable. It kind of reminds of when I was a kid and my mom cut my hair but it was off a little bit. It took about two years to get it even again.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

cleex1004 said:


> The more I look at Louis, the more I think that by trying to fix it Im going to make it worse. I think Im going to leave it alone. Maybe as it grows out, the difference between his ears and his beard will get smaller. As a side note, Louis' ears are lop sided, one side perks up higher than the other. It makes the one side about a quarter inch higher than the other. Its so adorable. It kind of reminds of when I was a kid and my mom cut my hair but it was off a little bit. *It took about two years to get it even again.*


Just remember how much faster their hair grows than ours.

I just realized that my avatar is of the worst haircut Annie ever got. Not only did they cut her ears to short but they did some type of angle trim so that the ears gradually got shorter towards the back! I just left it alone and it grew out quickly. Sophie's do wasn't the best either. And, of course, we never went back there again although that wasn't the only reason as I think even the best groomer can have an off day - I only wish it wasn't the day they are doing mine! 

And, and I'm not sure if you're like me, but I get more upset with a bad haircut on the fluffs than I do about a bad haircut on me! LOL :blush:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh don't worry it grows sooo fast, that happened to me a couple of weeks ago, he looked like a Shih Tzu cut and his ears oh my. Now 2 weeks later and its long again, I tell you no fertilizer needed for this dog...lol


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't find the same to be true of Pepper....her hair takes forever to grow.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I was just about to post a rant but here I go: I know just how you feel, Bernadette has needed a new groomer and we tried Petsmart instead of the higher priced boutique places I've been taking her to in order to see if the $60 I was paying was worth it. 

It's $37 at Petsmart and we added in a Top Dog service for $16 which included an extra deep conditioning treatment for some of her mats. Anyway when I picked her up, not only did it look like they simply hadn't touched her head, she wasn't bathed. This was 3 hours later! I asked them why they hadn't bathed her and they said they had but she still smelled like the grass she had run in before I brought her in as well as had the same little pieces of dirt in her fur around her muzzle. Instead of cleaning her up and leaving the top knot hair long, they had just not done anything with the top of her head, her ears or her little mustache area. It ended up being $61 with tip and I walked out very upset. So back to the expensive boutiques, at least I know I'll get what I pay for.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Strike up another one for Petsmart....boy, they're batting a thousand, aren't they?


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ouch, 61 for a groom and not even a wash. I would have made them wash her again or I would have paid for the cut and not the wash. The place I go is really good, I'm happy with it. This time is the only exception and it's not really their fault. They usually just leave his head alone because I ask but this time his face was getting long so I asked them to take off about an inch. He looked perfect when I went to pick him up but when we got home his ears perked up. I dont blame nor am I upset with them, it happens. I think its growing on me, it definately makes him looks younger and more like a puppy. I like how my groomer clips him twice and then scissors to make sure everything is even and smooth. It really makes a difference.


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Tobi's groomer always seems to leave one ear longer than the other...either that, or he lifts one up higher than the other. I don't touch it for fear of ...well...tobi and me with a scissors...the possibilities!! 

I'm not overly fussy as I know other people don't look as closely as we do.

Other than the ears his cut is always really good, and he smells amazing when I pick him up. If only he stayed smelling yum.


----------

